# St. Augustine, fl man elctricuted today



## Twigg (Oct 7, 2008)

A 26-year-old St. Augustine tree service employee died Tuesday when the trimmer he was carrying touched an electrical line, according to the St. Augustine Beach Police Department.
Brian Witt was working for General Green Services when he was shocked by the line about 12:30 p.m.
He was unresponsive when paramedics arrived and taken to Flagler Hospital, where he was pronounced dead, authorities said.


----------

